# Raincoat for GSD?



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was wondering, if any of your dogs are using the raincoat? It rains here every day right now, and I do take Buddy out in the rain too. I don’t think he mind getting wet, but since we go out 2-3 times a day, it is a bit tiring for me to clean him all over all the time. Also, do you know some good place( website) where to get one?


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I have a raincoat for both my guys. It rains here a lot and they just get soaked. I have found that the coats have been great investments for the older fellas who get achey from the cold weather as well, as their coats are lines with fleece.

http://www.rcpets.com/index.html


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Since this drought and resultant dead lawns, we seem to have mud in the front and back. 

It's not so much the water coming from on high, as the mud coming up from below!

So it's towel away and a few extra laundry loads during these times. Can't bring myself to putting a coat on them, though I would probably consider if we were in wetter/colder climates than Calif.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know it will stop raining soon, just we love to be outdoors and I am so tired of toweling down...washed his towels 2x since Sat. already.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

no, we don't. I can''t picture my GSDs wearing one!! It would be pretty funny! Plus they LOVE getting wet, and swimming in the lakes around here. They also love having baths. Even the puppy! And they really don't need a coat anyway.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Both my dogs have raincoats since I don't like to wipe them down everytime they come in from the rain.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh I know. Tried to wait for breaks, but after Saturday afternoon, they were far and few between-heaven knows we need it. 

Since I don't leave them in the garage when I'm home, it was just towel city this weekend.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have two raincoats left from my Golden Ginger that might fit Bianca but I haven't used them with her so far... I have used a Ruffwear K9 Overcoat for her in the rain. The Overcoat is a waterproof coat but it doesn't cover as much as a raincoat and has no hood.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For the dog's comfort, a raincoat is totally unnecessary. I've never tried it. But if it keeps them from doing that spritz thing all over the house, it might be worth a try.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

After walking in the rain tonight and having a "natural' bath and a soft and clean dog, I'll skip the raincoat. Plus, the towl drying is her FAVORITE part!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a rain coat (we call it a "blanket") for my GSD, Abby. I have it primarily because of her arthritis, because cold/wet days are giving her a hard time and the coat helps with that quite a bit. On days when it's warm and wet we just get wet.

I can see how it would be annoying if it's been raining for days and days and you consistently have a wet dog at home - I don't imagine it would be too great for the dog, either, since they're always still a little wet even after the most vigorous towel-drying. Some dogs get skin issues from being moist / wet a lot, too.

I like dog coats that are designed like horse blankets, like this one from HorseCreations.com -










On a side note, for folks who think coats look stupid on German Shepherds, here's a nice dog coat I've got in my collection: military issue working dog coat, made by Ray Allen. I hardly think that "looks stupid" on a Shepherd.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It would be neat to see a GSD working in one of the military coats.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Not of a dog working, but how about of a dog with his medals on the coat?


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

wow, those are some nice jackets. I will check them out, thank you.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

here ya go:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/pet-umbrella-172199.php

does not look like a good solution. i just thought it was funny.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

We use a raincoat, I think it's awesome in downpour, but somehow the her belly still gets soaked, I wonder if she lays in it.... sneaky pupper. She also isn't comfortable with the hood, so while it still covers a lot, she still needs towel drying.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

)) that one is funny


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think if it was raining a lot I could see using one. For the occasional downpour, I like the way it gives a mini bath to the puppers, gets em all fluffed up nice.


----------

